# Installing carpet/baseboard on stairs question.



## mike62 (Aug 15, 2006)

I am finishing my upstairs and almost done other than a few odds and ends with the baseboards.  My question is regarding the space between the stairs and the wall as it relates to carpet and the board between the wall and stairs.

I have approx. anywhere from maybe an inch to a little over an inch maybe between the wall and stairs.  I know most people put like a 1x10 board or something to fill in the space there.  Should I already have the board in place BEFORE the carpet is laid OR should I wait until the carpet is laid and then install the board?

Either way it is going to be a tight fit I am sure but who can work easier the carpet guys trying to install with the board already there or me trying to squeeze the board in after the carpet is laid on the stairs?

What is your suggestions?  Thanks.


----------



## glennjanie (Aug 15, 2006)

Hey Mike:
Carpet installers like to have a place to tuck the carpet in; like a 1/4" to 3/8" space under the baseboard. Likewise your stair stringer should have at least a 1/4" space under it for tucking the edge of the carpet under and you should have it in place when the installers come in.
If you already know who will lay the carpet, you could call them up and let them verify or refute my statement. Different strokes for different folks, you know.
Glenn


----------

